# body fat scale vs hand held analyzer



## s-n-a (Jan 3, 2015)

I know there are more accurate ways to measure body fat than the two listed above so that's not what this thread is about. I have a scale and a hand held analyzer and their calculations are quite a bit apart...the hand held one says 27% and the scale says 35%. So I'm wondering which one is more accurate in general. As I try to get in better shape, I'd like to make sure I'm losing fat and not much muscle in the process by using whichever one is deemed to be the more accurate calculator of the two. Again, I'm not as concerned with the actual BF% as much as I'd like to use one of these as a tool to ensure I'm not losing much muscle. I figured the bright minds on this board would be able to give some guidance. Thanks.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jan 3, 2015)

The scales are worthless. Post a pic and we'll tell you what you are


----------



## jas101 (Jan 3, 2015)

The scales I've used seem to always be totally off. The hand held thingy always seems to be within 2-3% of my actual BF. I don't know how consistent they are though. Only tried them about 3 times.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 4, 2015)

s-n-a said:


> I know there are more accurate ways to measure body fat than the two listed above so that's not what this thread is about. I have a scale and a hand held analyzer and their calculations are quite a bit apart...the hand held one says 27% and the scale says 35%. So I'm wondering which one is more accurate in general. As I try to get in better shape, I'd like to make sure I'm losing fat and not much muscle in the process by using whichever one is deemed to be the more accurate calculator of the two. Again, I'm not as concerned with the actual BF% as much as I'd like to use one of these as a tool to ensure I'm not losing much muscle. I figured the bright minds on this board would be able to give some guidance. Thanks.



*Both Are Worthless*

Neither one is accurate

*Reason For Different Percentage Readings*

The scale and hand held are site sensitive. 

That means if you store more body fat in your legs/lower body.  Thus, the 35% reading your obtain from the scales mean more fat is stored in your lower body.

The 27% reading you obtain from the hand held means you fat percentage is lower in your upper than lower body.

*Measurement Criteria*

Since you have both, your probably know the protocol for obtaining the "most accurate estimation".  Actually, the estimation is more like a ball park figure with a huge plus or minus factor. 

Add to that the even if you use them the same time every day, there can and probably will be a big fluctuation in the reading.  

A change of 1% from one day to the next would mean that a 150 lb person either gain 1.5 pound of muscle and lost 1.5 lbs of fat in a day, or gained 1.5 lbs of fat and lost 1.5 lbs of muscle. 

*A Simpler Solution*

1) Clothes: If you are losing fat, you pant are going to become lose.  The clothes don't lie.

2) Mirror: It doesn't lie either.  If you look fat, you are fat.

3) Tape Measure: Losing inches in your waist, hips, thighs, etc.  will tell you if your are losing weight.

4) Pictures: This provide great feed back.  Take a picture every 2 - 4 weeks.

5) Strength; If the weight you are lifting decreases, you are losing some muscle. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 4, 2015)

jas101 said:


> The scales I've used seem to always be totally off. The hand held thingy always seems to be within 2-3% of my actual BF. I don't know how consistent they are though. Only tried them about 3 times.



*"The hand held thingy"*

They are just as inaccurate as the scales. 

You like them because that give you a lower number

*Within 2 -3 %*

Being 2 - 3% off is huge because it a plus or minus factor.

Thus, if a 150 lb person is 3% off that means they could have 4.5 lbs more muscle or fat.  

4.5 lbs!!!!

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2015)

If youre dehydrated even a little, the hand held thing will be way off.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 5, 2015)

If you are that curious about your BF %, go to the gym and ask a trainer to get the calipers and do it right.


----------



## greenglow (Jan 7, 2015)

I always liked the hand-held one because it gave me a lower number.

I just picked up a digital caliper off amazon for under $20, the Sequoi Warrior digital caliper...
Dont know how accurate it is though. 
I can run it 3 consecutive times and get different number everytime. Granted they are within +-1% but still


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 8, 2015)

dogsoldier said:


> If you are that curious about your BF %, go to the gym and ask a trainer to get the calipers and do it right.



*Gym Trainers*

The majority of Personal Trainer don't know how to use calipers.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 8, 2015)

greenglow said:


> I always liked the hand-held one because it gave me a lower number.
> 
> I just picked up a digital caliper off amazon for under $20, the Sequoi Warrior digital caliper...
> Dont know how accurate it is though.
> I can run it 3 consecutive times and get different number everytime. Granted they are within +-1% but still



*Accuracy*

A good technician can obtain a fairly accurate reading with cheap calipers.

An inexperience person with the best calipers will have inaccurate, inconsistent readings. 

*Take Home Message*

The accuracy is dependent on the expertise of the technician, NOT the quality of the calipers.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## greenglow (Jan 11, 2015)

Kenny, 

How do you explain 3 different measurements in the exact same spot with different results?


----------



## mentalflex (Jan 12, 2015)

greenglow said:


> Kenny,
> 
> How do you explain 3 different measurements in the exact same spot with different results?



I'm thinking if you apply the pressure differently with that particular model it can give a different reading.  I know it has pressure sensors, but you can still be applying the pressure slightly different.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 12, 2015)

Repeating many of Kenny's points:

- the Bioimpedance device measures resistance across your body and is heavily dependent on the amount of water in your system at measure time. It can be hard to do a day-to-day comparison because of this - you'd need to minimize the number of variables day-to-day to get similar measures - meaning, e.g. take the measurement first thing in the morning when you would expect to have roughly the same "state" of your body every day. But still variable.

- the Bioimpedance device can measure whatever it is measuring to at least tenth of a point accuracy - however the method it uses to measure, as noted above, introduces a number of variables.

- I generally rely on the skinfold calipers - but those are very dependent on the operator's ability and consistency of method. Immediately obvious variations are in the size of the skinfold "grab", the location of the "grab" and the amount of pressure applied. I'd never do less than a 9 point test and take each measurement 3 times independently and average them before calculating the final number. The device you use also adds variation - there is the white plastic one you can get at Walgreen's for ~$10 or a higher end one for a couple hundred dollars that has some additional management of the "grab" pressure. But practically speaking, still depends on the number of points and the skill of the person doing it. You won't get an accurate absolute measurement from these, but for tracking day-to-day changes, it works pretty decently, again subject to the skill and consistency of the operator.

- "Just go ask a trainer at the gym to do it" - Every time I've done that in the last 10 yrs at least, they just haul out the fucking Tanita scale. At that point, my response is, "Nevermindkthxbye". When I didn't have my coach handy to do the measurements for a contest prep, I brought my own calipers and taught one of the trainers how to do it so I could get regular measurements.

- if you want an absolute measurement, spend the money on a good hydrostatic provider. For most people the absolute value doesn't really matter as they are more interested in day-to-day changes.


If you are looking for validation of your "progress" in more dimensions than just the scale, as mentioned above
 - look at how your clothes fit
- take progress pix - hard to argue side-by-side photos
- your sense of well-being
- quality of your sleep
- your stress levels
- etc


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 13, 2015)

greenglow said:


> Kenny,
> 
> How do you explain 3 different measurements in the exact same spot with different results?



*Adding Up Numbers*

It a lot like adding up number three time and coming up with a different answer every time. 

You didn't do it right...you missed something. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 13, 2015)

sassy69 said:


> Repeating many of Kenny's points:
> 
> - the Bioimpedance device measures resistance across your body and is heavily dependent on the amount of water in your system at measure time. It can be hard to do a day-to-day comparison because of this - you'd need to minimize the number of variables day-to-day to get similar measures - meaning, e.g. take the measurement first thing in the morning when you would expect to have roughly the same "state" of your body every day. But still variable.
> 
> ...



Nice post.

Let me add something.  

*Hydrostatic Weighing*

Once considered the "Gold Standard", it too is a bit flawed. 

That flaw is magnified by companies and colleges that do not measure "Residual Volume" prior to hydrostatic weighing.  

The more you float the more body fat you have.  

The amount of air in your lungs makes you float.  

The "Residual Volume" of you lungs is measured to calculate how much air remains in your lungs during the weighing.

Thus, hydrostatic weighing without an "Residual Volume" measurement is worthless.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 13, 2015)

So really at the end of the day, there's no real reason to worry about your absolute bodyfat measures. As long as you just look dead sexah


----------



## Wetworks (Jan 18, 2015)

calipers best way everything else is hit or miss


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 22, 2015)

Wetworks said:


> calipers best way everything else is hit or miss



Calipers are only as good as the technician using them. 

Most of those using them have no idea of what they are doing.

You in depth explanation was very educations. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## UberJedi (Jan 22, 2015)

If you're between 27-35% just keep hitting it hard. No need to even worry about it at those possible ranges


----------

